# Pirates of LostTreasure Poker Run



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoTitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1.5in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in" align=left><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"> </o>[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">POKER RUN<o></o></o>[/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt -1in" align=center><v:shape id=_x0000_s1026 style="MARGIN-TOP: 0.25pt; Z-INDEX: 1; LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 240pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 180pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left; mso-wrap-edited: f; mso-position-horizontal: left" wrapcoords="-68 0 -68 21510 21600 21510 21600 0 -68 0" type="#_x0000_t75">

<?xml:namespace prefix = w ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:word" /><w:wrap type="tight"></w:wrap></v:shape>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">PLT & Friends Relay For Life Team *<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt -1in" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">BENEFITS American Cancer Society?s Relay for life<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt -1in" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"> Saturday, March 15, 2006 </H1><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">$25.00 PER HAND<o></o></H1><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"> WINNING HAND PAYS $300.00<o></o></H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> SECOND BEST HAND PAYS $100.00<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> THIRD BEST HAND PAYS $50.00 <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> DOOR PRIZES, BLACKJACK, <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> AND 50/50 DRAWING <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoHeading9 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-INDENT: 0in; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><o></o><P class=MsoHeading9 style="MARGIN: 0in -0.5in 0pt 1.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center>* Ticket Pre-sale and Sign up Party<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>* At The Silver Moon, Friday, March14<SUP>TH</SUP>,<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">6:00 P.M. ? 8:00 P.M. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Pre Sale Hands $20<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1.5in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">(WE WILL BE PLAYING BLACKJACK)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> PICK UP REGISTRATIONS FORMS: [/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>The Silver Moon Sign-up Party - March 14<SUP>th </SUP>( 6pm ? 8pm)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>The Reef ? March 15<SUP>th</SUP> ( 9am ? 10:30am)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1.5in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">ROUTES: BY (L) LAND OR BY (S) SEA MATEYS!<o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Cards Signed at Participating Locations::<o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Tackey Jack?s (L) (S)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 5"> The Reef (L)<o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Panama Mac?s - East (L)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 4"> Fisherman?s Corner (L)<o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">The Silver Moon (L) (S)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 4"> Pirates Cove - (L) (S)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Holiday Harbor ? Sunset Grill ? (L) (S) Jelly Fish (L) <o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Hub Stacy?s (L) (S)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 4"> Keg (L)<o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">The Flora Bama (L) (S)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> Oyster Bar Restaurant (L) (S)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <o></o>[/I][/B]<H3 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o></H3><H3 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Drawings will begin at 4:00 p.m. and end by 6:00pm at the Oyster Bar</H3><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RULES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in">1.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Day of event registration at The Reef 9:00 a.m. ? 10:30 a.m. $25.00 per hand.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in">2.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Players must be 21 years of age or older.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in">3.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Each player will need cards signed at participating location. A single signature will entitle player to 1 card. Two (2) additional cards may be earned by visiting a total of 7 destination stops. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in">4.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> ?7 Card Stud? is the game. Best 5 cards win. Hands read as shown. No wildcards allowed. Additional cards may be purchased: 1<SUP>st</SUP> additional card for $5.00, 2<SUP>nd</SUP> additional card for $10.00, 3<SUP>rd</SUP> additional card for $20.00.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in">5.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Return to Oyster Bar no later than 4 p.m. Match your entry ticket against tickets displayed to win door prizes. <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Turn in your entry ticket to a dealer prior to playing your hand.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in">6.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Hands will begin playing at 4:00 p.m. First Come First Serve.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in">7.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Route can be in any order and by any means.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in">8.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Ties will be broken by dealing hand of ?5 card stud.?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in -1in 0pt 0in">GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! THANKS FOR SUPPORTING PLT & Friends Relay Team<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in -1in 0pt 0in"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in -1in 0pt 0in"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P align=center>


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

remember this is by land OR by sea, so this is a great opportunity for the PFF to do a group gathering day and enjoy some fellowship on the water.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this with a scooter or ACTUAL RUNNING? I can't run over 1 mile since I got out of the navy. 

Still walk on water though. LOL..............


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

you can get to these places by sea??? I don't know where most of them are but I know Flora Bama is untouchable by sea unless you have a Zodiac or a Kayak. Unless they built a dock recently.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

the stops by 'sea' are easy...the one across from the bama is silver moon and is an easy stop from old river...pm or call me and i'll give you directions and will try to post an overall map...i will be dealing the black jack hands on friday...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump for a good cause! I'll be there.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is for a good cause. Everybody that can make it should. You'll have a blast.....


----------

